# Fortigate firewall setup



## akadhey_18 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, I have just setup my fortigate firewall and for some reasons i cannot connect to the device using the web portal but i can do so connect to it using the console cable. 
Whenever I type in the device location IPaddress i get an error that the page cannot be displayed.


----------



## alberth (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure that your machine your firewall are on the same subnet (IP settings). Also, use a cross-over cable. Hope this helps... let me know.


----------

